# Ranitomeya imitator TMP just released



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

After much time and effort, the TMP (Taxon Management Plan) for _Ranitomeya imitator_ is finally ready to be released! You can download your copy by following THIS LINK and then clicking on the proper genus and then species.

If you are an ASN steward and would like to participate in a management group for this species, contact the point person listed in the TMP so active management can begin for whichever population(s) you have in your possession.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Still need my user name and password sent.....a few of us cannot get on still.........


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

As far as viewing TMPs, they are open to the public: you don't have to be a member to read/download them.

Phil, we recently had a "change in the guard" regarding volunteers working on member management. I'm assuming you sent an e-mail via the TWI website (info"at"treewalkers"dot"org)? If so and you still didn't hear back, it might have fallen between the cracks during the transition. I'll look into and contact you off the forums with your info.


----------

